# Gutted - really disappointing first day with new pony



## Caznay (26 November 2011)

We've had him since last Sunday and I hacked him out on Wednesday when he was fine - a little spooky but that is to be expected, he's only 6.

Daughter rode him today, she was so looking forward to it and he behaved really badly  She's an anxious rider anyway although very competent, he was leased as a perfect first pony for a nervous older child. First he bucked during a canter, which freaked her out. Then she rode hiim again and cantered and he was fine. Then this afternoon she was showing me and he just stopped stock still refused to move from the gate. We led him away in the end but he wouldn't go for her at all, she was squeezing and kicking and in the end he went from standing still to plunging forward and running back tothe gate. He just seemed unrideable  Rang his owner (he is on loan) and she said had never been like this before (I like and trust her on this) and maybe it was the tack as the saddle was a bit narrow for him. 

I am happy to buy new tack IF i know this is the problem - can'ta fford to spend money on a new saddle for him if he is still so difficult.

Feel so upset and disappointed, he seemed like a lovely boy.


----------



## D66 (26 November 2011)

Riding lessons from a good instructor - quick, before your daughter loses confidence.  (from experience)
You could also ask the owner to come and show how to do it, she'll know how far he can be pushed and may be able to tell if it's the saddle or naughtiness.


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Ponies are not machines, they have to have confidence from the rider, I dont think your pony is getting the help he needs. If you cant afford a saddle that fits him, perhaps ballet lessons would be more suitable for your child.


----------



## angelish (26 November 2011)

hi
can you borrow his origional tack ?
it does sound like the saddle may be pinching him ,i do understand you don't want to spend money on tack if its not the right pony but you are going to spoil the pony and ruin your daughters confedence if you continue to use him with a saddle that doesn't fit


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 November 2011)

Did the saddle come with him, or is it a saddle that you happened to have?
If it is your saddle there is your answer, I suspect.
I second asking the owner to come and show your daughter how to do it, if this behaviour doesn't have a physical cause.


----------



## toppy72 (26 November 2011)

Get some lessons and give it a bit more time, the best ponies are often just that because they are so bright and therefore he may be trying it on a bit!!

Both of the ponies we have had for the children have been a little surprising when we have got them home but after a bit of settling in they have been all that we were hoping for and more good luck.


----------



## FMM (26 November 2011)

sounds like he is taking the piss and unless you get an intructor out quickly, your daughter will probably not want to ride him any more. I would do nothing until you either get the owner to come over and help, or get an instructor to help.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 November 2011)

Its not unusual for a pony to be like this with a new home and owner. Its a time when they need to take their confidence from the handler/rider while they are getting used to a strange routine and getting to know the other horses.
 Get as much support and advice as you can from the owner and find a symapthetic RI while you get over the bumpy first days.


----------



## mulledwhine (26 November 2011)

sounds like a minor night mare 

our pony also puts in a buck when asked for canter, have got no answers I am afraid, we are currently working on that our selves, as to the going to the gate, after speaking to a few pony club mums, this seems to be a common problem for lead rein ponies, or ponies that are used to being lead rein.

We knew ours did this when we got him, and the only thing that seems to work, is that no one stands near the gate, I do not know why, but as long as the gate is left clear we have no problems!!!!

As has been said , maybe get an instructor in, or as we have done get a bigger ridder to come and get him to canter, and push him forward, i am sure with our pony that it is just excitement and has become a habit.

Good luck


----------



## HappyNeds (26 November 2011)

Both our boys were completely nuts for the first couple of weeks we had them, even to the point of being very dangerous.  However, we learnt this hard lesson from our first boy, and when we got our second we had an instructor round to ride him first and then I got on after.  Within a couple of weeks he had settled down.  From our experience I would say to get someone round who isn't emotionally involved, and can confidently ride him first, then give you/your daughter a lesson after.


----------



## Spring Feather (26 November 2011)

Sorry to break it to you (as others have) but this is not an unusual situation.  First port of call for me would be to have the owner come over and settle the pony in his new home.  If she rides him a few times then that should help the situation.  Then as others have said get an instructor out for your daughter and teach her how to ride this pony.


----------



## debsg (26 November 2011)

If the owner thought the saddle was too narrow, why would she either a) supply a saddle that doesn't fit, or b) if saddle is yours, and she knew it was narrow, why let you use it??
Get a saddle fitter to check the saddle, rule out any physical issues, then get owner to ride the pony in front of you, in your school, or get a good instructor to help you xx
Good luck xx


----------



## Caznay (26 November 2011)

Thanks. I will get the owner over. My daughter is a good, sensitive rider (I know all mums think that but she really is!), she is 12 and has ridden all her life but lost confidence a couple of years ago after a bad x country fall. 

The owner supplied the saddle but to be fair she did tell me that it wasn't very good, I just thought it might do for a month or so while we got settled.

I am also going to get daughter's riding instructor over to see him.


----------



## smiggy (26 November 2011)

if the pony was being ridden regularly in previous home then its odd they didnt have a saddle that fitted, even if they could only lend it to you for a few weeks 
Napping to the gate doesnt really sound like a saddle issue, much more like pony taking the mick.
instructor is a great idea, esp one small enough to ride
good luck


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Ponies are not machines, they have to have confidence from the rider, I dont think your pony is getting the help he needs. If you cant afford a saddle that fits him, perhaps ballet lessons would be more suitable for your child.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh, not very helpful and to be honest rude!!!  Even confident riders can get edgy on a new horse when they misbehave, and this girl is only 12years old for goodness sake so just because she has lost some confidence does not mean she shouldn't be riding this pony!  Not all ponies HAVE to have confidence from the rider!  And by the looks of things it's more about the OP not wanting to fork out for a new saddle IF that is not the cause for the behaviour.  Not all of us have the money THERE AND THEN to fork out for a new saddle - it may take a month or so to save up, in which case IF it is the saddle that is causing discomfort then the pony shouldn't be ridden in this time.

OP, I would hang in there and get some lessons for your daughter on this pony.  I had problems with my horse for a good 6months after I got her - nothing major but at times I was edgy and she frightened me a bit!  It's all about getting used to each other and getting to know their little quirks/ways of going - and they do tend to test their new owners too!!  I would certainly get a saddle fitter out if you can to have a look at your daughter sitting on the pony.  It may be that the previous rider was a different size/weight/position, and that the already 'not ideal' fitting saddle didn't cause problems then but now is doing due to the change in these factors.

It's very very early days for the pony in it's new home and I remember how mine was the first time I took her out for a hack - I had to get off her and walk her home because she was going mental!  I wondered what on earth I had bought and got seriously worried - she was nothing like what I had tried before I bought her and I started doubting her old owner!  But she kept on insisting that she will calm down and she did eventually - and now my horse is back to the one that I originally tried!!! 

I hope you get things sorted anyway, it's nerve wracking with a new horse, and I can imagine much more so when it's your child on board!!


----------



## mulledwhine (26 November 2011)

Well put moomin1, I too thought was a harsh comment. My daughter is 5 and was sent over her ponies head with his bucking, she is onto it now thought  the upside of his new behaviour is that we found a curve in her spine... Every cloud and all that!!!


----------



## beehorses (26 November 2011)

FMM said:



			sounds like he is taking the piss and unless you get an intructor out quickly, your daughter will probably not want to ride him any more. I would do nothing until you either get the owner to come over and help, or get an instructor to help.
		
Click to expand...

Would totaly agree with this and have seen it happen more than once before get an instructor or the owner to help out.


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			That's a bit harsh, not very helpful and to be honest rude!!!  Even confident riders can get edgy on a new horse when they misbehave, and this girl is only 12years old for goodness sake so just because she has lost some confidence does not mean she shouldn't be riding this pony!  Not all ponies HAVE to have confidence from the rider!  And by the looks of things it's more about the OP not wanting to fork out for a new saddle IF that is not the cause for the behaviour.  Not all of us have the money THERE AND THEN to fork out for a new saddle - it may take a month or so to save up, in which case IF it is the saddle that is causing discomfort then the pony shouldn't be ridden in this time.

OP, I would hang in there and get some lessons for your daughter on this pony.  I had problems with my horse for a good 6months after I got her - nothing major but at times I was edgy and she frightened me a bit!  It's all about getting used to each other and getting to know their little quirks/ways of going - and they do tend to test their new owners too!!  I would certainly get a saddle fitter out if you can to have a look at your daughter sitting on the pony.  It may be that the previous rider was a different size/weight/position, and that the already 'not ideal' fitting saddle didn't cause problems then but now is doing due to the change in these factors.

It's very very early days for the pony in it's new home and I remember how mine was the first time I took her out for a hack - I had to get off her and walk her home because she was going mental!  I wondered what on earth I had bought and got seriously worried - she was nothing like what I had tried before I bought her and I started doubting her old owner!  But she kept on insisting that she will calm down and she did eventually - and now my horse is back to the one that I originally tried!!! 

I hope you get things sorted anyway, it's nerve wracking with a new horse, and I can imagine much more so when it's your child on board!!
		
Click to expand...

No not rude at all, just the facts. Poor pony will get a dreadful reputation due to novice child, novice mother. What does this woman expect? I really am thinking ballet shoes, sorry.


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 November 2011)

To be honest I don't think Merry Crisis was being rude, as she stated ponies are not machines and if the child is nervous, it would pick up from that and she should riding out with company until she and pony get use to each other and a badly fitting saddle doesn't help at all.


----------



## luckyoldme (26 November 2011)

i think some of the really experienced people on here forget what its like to be new to it. (im the same with new drivers!) Most of these people would be able to get on your pony confidently and the pony would know better than to try it on with them.
Your pony will be unsettled and unsure in his new surroundings . he needs time to settle and time for your daughter to gain her confidence with him. Loads of ground work will build up a bond for them. ive told my horses story on here before ... he was a total nightmare. With hindsight i can see quite a lot of his bad behaviour was my own fault.
He is a total darling now but at first i hated him!
A new saddle is a must though.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (26 November 2011)

the best money that anyone with a new pony/horse can spend is 2 to 3 lessons/per week, with a good instructor , for the first 3 weeks until a partnership is developed. (can be half hour lessons just to instill confidence and manners) sounds like this pony is used to more work.(and maybe less in the bucket!) good luck, do involve the owner as this is a loan pony.


----------



## Honey08 (26 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			To be honest I don't think Merry Crisis was being rude, as she stated ponies are not machines and if the child is nervous, it would pick up from that and she should riding out with company until she and pony get use to each other and a badly fitting saddle doesn't help at all.
		
Click to expand...

Some of what she said makes sense, but the way that it was written and the complete lack of tact made it rude.

I think that a six year old is not a good idea with a nervous rider.  The fact that you hacked the horse out without problems also hints at the fact that it is rider nerves.  I would definately have your instructor out to give them a lesson.  It could be nipped in the bud easily, or it could turn out to be the wrong pony.  Doesn't mean you or the child are not capable - just not with the right horse.  Get as much help as you can and give it a few weeks to settle.  Fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			No not rude at all, just the facts. Poor pony will get a dreadful reputation due to novice child, novice mother. What does this woman expect? I really am thinking ballet shoes, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree with the fact that horses do pick up on nerves, and that riding out with company until they get used to each other is a very sensible suggestion.

 In what way does the mother sound novicey?  She merely has put that she is disappointed at what happened!!!  There are many instances when I got and still do get disappointed/nervy/disheartened when my horse misbehaves and I have over twenty years experience with horses, a degree in Equine Science and also they form part of my career in a massive way.  The poor girl is 12 years old and has had a nasty fall - can you not remember what it's like at that age?  My first pony was horrendous when I got him - I was terrified of him and got chucked off/run away with/bitten/trodden on/squashed and I was only 9 years old!! I had him for ten years until he died aged 40 years so given that I probably would have  been classed as a 'novice' who would give my pony a bad reputation and spoil him as a pony he did pretty well didn't he?!!!  We ended up competing until he was 38 and qualifying for Ponies UK despite him being a heinz type with no breeding!  PEOPLE HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE AND LEARN/GAIN CONFIDENCE/LOSE CONFIDENCE/GET HELP/LESSONS/FALL OFF IN ORDER TO BECOME THE EXPERIENCED RIDER!!  Get real Merry Crisis!


----------



## mulledwhine (26 November 2011)

Again I agree, my lovely pony, who is a gent,, is getting a little reputation, as he gets soo excited.

Really an unfair tag, I am not a novice, have had equines since I was 3, have ridden all sorts of idiots, broken and brougt on lovely sane ponies ad horses!!!

Am I stuck with this one... Yes, should I give up... NO, he is just feeling well, and wanting to kick his heels up, no malous, just feeling well xx 

Keep at it and all will come right, at least that is what I tell my self x


----------



## maresmaid (26 November 2011)

First thing I would do is make sure he has a saddle that fits - get it checked by a proper saddle fitter, you can't expect the horse to behave perfectly if he is in discomfort and it won't do your daughter any good trying to ride something that is behaving like this if she's nervous - personally I think you can't afford NOT to get the saddle sorted out, if the saddle is pinching this behavior may not get any better and may become a habit that's hard to break. 

Having established that there is no physical problem, your daughter needs lessons to help her to handle the horse. If he is only 6 he is still young and has a lot to learn, if he suddenly finds he can do what he likes with his new rider he may start doing just that simmply because he can. 

Please remember that he is adjusting to a big change in his life - new home, new people, different handling - it will take a while for him to learn he can trust you, and the first steps to gaining that trust are making sure he is comfortable (saddle) and is happy to follow your lead (handling) and has a predictable routine to make him feel secure.


----------



## Tnavas (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Ponies are not machines, they have to have confidence from the rider, I dont think your pony is getting the help he needs. If you cant afford a saddle that fits him, perhaps ballet lessons would be more suitable for your child.
		
Click to expand...

That comment is totally uncalled for - this is a new pony, they've only owned him for a few day, they are more than happy to replace saddle IF this is the cause of the pony misbehaving.

Suggest you READ PROPERLY before hitting submit.

And now having read your other comments I would like to add that you are extremely rude, ignorant and totally lacking in tact!

We have at some time in our lives had the mick taken out of us by a horse or pony, its fine if you are a bold rider but not so much fun when you are nervous. And very dissapointing when it is your new pony. Not surprising that the mother is asking for some e-support from us.

So Merrycrisis if you cannot make a positive, supportive comment then just don't respond to the thread. Everyone else has managed to be supportive - take a leaf out of their book.


----------



## Shilasdair (26 November 2011)

Hmmmm
Lots of youngsters buck into canter.  They want to bring the strike-off leg forward, under them, but haven't learnt to flex the joint, so buck.  This raises their hind end and lets them bring the leg forward straight.
If you ignore it, they soon learn.
S


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Evelyn said:



			That comment is totally uncalled for - this is a new pony, they've only owned him for a few day, they are more than happy to replace saddle IF this is the cause of the pony misbehaving.

Suggest you READ PROPERLY before hitting submit.

And now having read your other comments I would like to add that you are extremely rude, ignorant and totally lacking in tact!

We have at some time in our lives had the mick taken out of us by a horse or pony, its fine if you are a bold rider but not so much fun when you are nervous. And very dissapointing when it is your new pony. Not surprising that the mother is asking for some e-support from us.

So Merrycrisis if you cannot make a positive, supportive comment then just don't respond to the thread. Everyone else has managed to be supportive - take a leaf out of their book.
		
Click to expand...

I read it PROPERLY, thankyou.


----------



## zoelouisem (26 November 2011)

In my experience novice spooky ponies 6 year old ponies dont make good confidence givers for a nervous riders. Although i know there are exceptions to the rules!!! 

Do get an instructor out or as i often do with my daughters pony confident teenagers are great for sorting out a cheeky pony. 

I do agree the saddle needs sorting although if its the one the owner has been usuing i susupect its just taking the pee out of your daughter.

Try and get to the bottem of it asap or yourll probaly end up with a daughter not wanting to ride. You may find you need an experienced schoolmaster for her for a few years to get her confidence then try a greener pony.

Also has she tried pony club? Can really reccomend it the kids love it and really helps there confidence as they really bounce of eachother!!!


----------



## ClassicG&T (26 November 2011)

Get lessons and maybe the owner/older rider to ride it a few times, let it settle in new home and learn how things are done. it takes time to bulid up a bond and learn the ins and outs of the pony.
When i first got mine i had to get my mam to lead me everywhere as i was teriffied! a few years down the line and we are as thick as theives me and him


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Ponies are not machines, they have to have confidence from the rider, I dont think your pony is getting the help he needs. If you cant afford a saddle that fits him, perhaps ballet lessons would be more suitable for your child.
		
Click to expand...

The OP did not say she could not afford to buy, just doesn't want to pay out if the pony is not suitable.

Ballet shoes are not needed quite yet.....


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			They soon will be! So pony not happy in the saddle it has at the moment, the pony is unsuitable in a saddle that doesnt fit it. For fecks sake tell me how they will ever fecking know if the pony is the saint that they want if they are not prepared to get a saddle that fits the fecker!!! I do so apologise for my small rant.
		
Click to expand...

Do we know the whole story? No.

The owner said it MAYBE the tack. Wrong of the owner to not say anything in the first place. We aren't all saddle fitters, it's hoped that we can mostly see if ours develop a problem, but if the OP is completely unaware, of course she wants to consider all options.

The OP asked for help, not for us 'experts' to look down in disdain because god-forbid she MIGHT not know what she is doing...


----------



## NeilM (26 November 2011)

DragonSleigh-Bells said:



			The OP did not say she could not afford to buy, just doesn't want to pay out if the pony is not suitable.

Ballet shoes are not needed quite yet.....
		
Click to expand...


My mum used to make me keep my football boots, even after I had grown out of them, as she did not want to have to pay for new ones, because I was so rubbish at football.

Didn't make the blisters on my feet go down any quicker though.

You are all being very understanding of the OP, but please stop and re-read what you are posting.

The saddle does not fit. It is too narrow. Would you ride your horse in a tight saddle? And if you did, how would they go?

Before you answer that, just consider that this is a six year old pony, who has been at a new yard for less than a week.


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 November 2011)

Jinglebell said:



			Riding lessons from a good instructor - quick, before your daughter loses confidence.  (from experience)
You could also ask the owner to come and show how to do it, she'll know how far he can be pushed and may be able to tell if it's the saddle or naughtiness.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This


----------



## mulledwhine (26 November 2011)

How has this turned into a slagging match ??


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 November 2011)

Yey another sensible answer. Thank you Neilm for once somebody has put the pony first.


----------



## Cheryl&Donny (26 November 2011)

Personally I would say that a 6 yro is too young for a novice to handle, no matter how sensitive a rider she is. If she is unconfident then a youngster isn't a good choice, as it'll feel her nerves and it'll unsettle him. 
But if you're sure he will turn out okay, then I recommend getting a confident rider on him till he settles fully and get someone to come give her lessons on him


----------



## dressagelove (26 November 2011)

How about going back to basics OP and get your daughter to go old school monty robs style and jump on bareback. Maybe also on the lunge for added support. Just start in walk to begin with, basic transitions etc. Might help her build a relationship with the pony, and eliminates the saddle from the equation for a while...

Merry Crisis never appears to make any helpful comments in any threads they reply to I have noticed...


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Ponies are not machines, they have to have confidence from the rider, I dont think your pony is getting the help he needs. If you cant afford a saddle that fits him, perhaps ballet lessons would be more suitable for your child.
		
Click to expand...

Merry Crisis, you sleigh me! 

I used to find many of your posts rude and harsh, but I've come to enjoy them. This one made me chuckle. 

I do think what you say in this case is right, but the ballet bit's a bit extreme.

Funny though.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			God I thought she was younger than twelve. Your above post tells me everthing. Never apologise and dont explain. You have had the pony for a fecking day! I shall say no more.
		
Click to expand...

Forgive me for clearly not having the 'knowledge and experience' that you have, but this makes no sense whatsoever to me?!  

Merry Crisis you are obnoxious in your manner and clearly one of these people who thinks they were born with all the knowledge and expertise there are to have.  There is no harm in offering advice and constructive criticism to help people out, but there is absolutely no need to be rude as you are to people.


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Yey another sensible answer. Thank you Neilm for once somebody has put the pony first.
		
Click to expand...

He is a very sensible bloke, EB.


----------



## dressagelove (26 November 2011)

mulledwhine said:



			How has this turned into a slagging match ??
		
Click to expand...

It develops into a slanging match, because as usual someone puts an uncalled for, unnecessary and stupid post which people take offence to!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

dressagelove said:



			It develops into a slanging match, because as usual someone puts an uncalled for, unnecessary and stupid post which people take offence to! 

Click to expand...

Livens things up a bit though, doesn't it?


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 November 2011)

NeilM said:



			My mum used to make me keep my football boots, even after I had grown out of them, as she did not want to have to pay for new ones, because I was so rubbish at football.

Didn't make the blisters on my feet go down any quicker though.

You are all being very understanding of the OP, but please stop and re-read what you are posting.

The saddle does not fit. It is too narrow. Would you ride your horse in a tight saddle? And if you did, how would they go?

Before you answer that, just consider that this is a six year old pony, who has been at a new yard for less than a week.
		
Click to expand...

I have no need to re-read what I am posting, I am very aware of what I say.

The OP has said she has been informed IT MAYBE THE SADDLE as it is too narrow. Don't you think we should be wondering why the owner never got it sorted...? The OP has not said she won't pay, she is getting the owner to come out to see the pony, then I am sure she will explore alternatives such as checking the saddle. If she wasn't bothered, I doubt she would have posted concerns.

There are ways of posting answers to questions, my reply to the one I did....was because as is often the case, people are very quick to jump in and condemn, without knowing the full facts.

IF the OP won't do anything about it, then shame on her, but she asked for other possible problems,  and it seems difficult on this forum for some people to give information without condemnation.


----------



## Ibblebibble (26 November 2011)

we bought my daughter a new pony this year, she's a tiny 10 yr old and rather nervous but totally competant, for the first few rides i had her on a lead rein just to let her get a feel for the pony, to me riding a new pony/horse is rather like getting in a new car, you're not quite sure where all the buttons are and sometimes put the windscreen wipers on instead of the indicators

I would agree with getting the saddle checked , and also perhaps do some inhand walks with pony to get him used to his new home, have you lunged him at all? would it make your daughter feel better if she was on the lunge to start with ( bit more 'grown up' then lead rein )  always seems to give my daughter a bit more confidence


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 November 2011)

dressagelove said:



			It develops into a slanging match, because as usual someone puts an uncalled for, unnecessary and stupid post which people take offence to! 

Click to expand...

There is an art to diplomacy, not all people have it....


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

dressagelove said:



			Merry Crisis never appears to make any helpful comments in any threads they reply to I have noticed...
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree. She has an abrasive style but often makes very valid points. Just delivered in a somewhat direct fashion. 

I've been the recipient of MC's sharp remarks and although I bridled (excuse pun) a bit, I could see the sense in them.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			we bought my daughter a new pony this year, she's a tiny 10 yr old and rather nervous but totally competant, for the first few rides i had her on a lead rein just to let her get a feel for the pony, to me riding a new pony/horse is rather like getting in a new car, you're not quite sure where all the buttons are and sometimes put the windscreen wipers on instead of the indicators

I would agree with getting the saddle checked , and also perhaps do some inhand walks with pony to get him used to his new home, have you lunged him at all? would it make your daughter feel better if she was on the lunge to start with ( bit more 'grown up' then lead rein )  always seems to give my daughter a bit more confidence

Click to expand...

Very well put by someone who sounds well adjusted and decent!


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Forgive me for clearly not having the 'knowledge and experience' that you have, but this makes no sense whatsoever to me?!  

Merry Crisis you are obnoxious in your manner and clearly one of these people who thinks they were born with all the knowledge and expertise there are to have.  There is no harm in offering advice and constructive criticism to help people out, but there is absolutely no need to be rude as you are to people.
		
Click to expand...

Moomin1, I might be obnoxious, but you seem to be stupid. I have every right to post an opinion on this forum as the next man.


----------



## NeilM (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			He is a very sensible bloke, EB.
		
Click to expand...

I can't be that sensible, I started riding at the age of 49...on a six year old, green as grass, New Forest pony 

Still ride him as often as possible, and yes, he used to fly buck breaking into a canter, and yes, I used to end up base over apex, a lot.

I'm afraid if people are looking only for sympathy, an open forum is not the place to post.

And I still say that those of you condoning putting a novice on a young pony, in ill fitting tack, are offering appallingly poor and unsafe advise.


----------



## smiggy (26 November 2011)

It may liven things up a bit but surely detracts from this forum being a useful resource where people can come with genuine concerns and try and get some constructive advice.
whatever one may thing about the pony and the saddle, rude comments about the competency of a child you have never met are completely uncalled for.
The op was given pony and tack and has concerns over whether it is the basic nature,level of schooling of the pony that is a problem or the saddle. Surely that is a reasonably appropriate question to ask before spending a large sum of money on a saddle for a pony that doesn't belong to you and may still end up being unsuitable and have to be returned.
Just to also play devils avocate, no one has actually seen the saddle on the pony. Saddle may in fact be a perfect fit and the "narrowness" may be an excuse on the part of the loaner for the ponies behaviour?
I'm sure the op will get an opinion from a saddle fitter, and some lessons for the child,and hopefully we will get a happy ending without having to resort to ballet !


----------



## dressagelove (26 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I don't agree. She has an abrasive style but often makes very valid points. Just delivered in a somewhat direct fashion. 

I've been the recipient of MC's sharp remarks and although I bridled (excuse pun) a bit, I could see the sense in them.
		
Click to expand...

She obviously has experience, and undoubtedly knowledge, but the way she (assuming a she?!) puts them across is indeed sharp and can appear quite nasty. Such is the diversity of people, the world would be boring without it  and indeed I can relate to how stupid people can be, and I get frustrated, but I would never be as 'blunt' as MC is


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 November 2011)

NeilM said:



			I can't be that sensible, I started riding at the age of 49...on a six year old, green as grass, New Forest pony 

Still ride him as often as possible, and yes, he used to fly buck breaking into a canter, and yes, I used to end up base over apex, a lot.

I'm afraid if people are looking only for sympathy, an open forum is not the place to post.

And I still say that those of you condoning putting a novice on a young pony, in ill fitting tack, are offering appallingly poor and unsafe advise.
		
Click to expand...

Who is condoning? People are trying to offer advice.

...but why offer sarcastic comments like the ballet shoes?

Not much help is it?

Something along the lines of '...sounds like it could be the saddle, it would be wise to get that checked out first'....would be a good idea, right? The more people that suggest that, the more the person asking the question could be swayed to that suggestion.

'Being blunt' might be OK in some peoples books, but for someone desperately trying to do their best can be gut-wrenching. 'Shock tactics' are not always the way forward.


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 November 2011)

Ye Gods! So those of us that don't agree with Moomin, are disgusting etc:- As Merry Crisis has said we all have a right to our own opinions, we may not all agree with some of the posts but they have the right to state what they think.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Caznay said:



			I am happy to buy new tack IF i know this is the problem - can'ta fford to spend money on a new saddle for him if he is still so difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think this is fair. Saddles are very expensive and as he's only on loan, it would seem unreasonable to be expected to spend so much before you've even got through a probationary period! Is there any way the owner could lend you another saddle, or could you borrow one else where? Properly fitted by a fitter, obviously.


----------



## be positive (26 November 2011)

The OP has taken a pony on loan, it was provided with a saddle that only now, after the problem has arisen, the owner has admitted  may be unsuitable.

This is not the fault of the OP she has taken on a pony that the owner has said will be suitable for a nervous child,it is only 6 and likely to still need a lot of education.

The child needs to have lessons to build up confidence but possibly a 6 year old pony is not the right one to do this with as it will need its own confidence to be helped also.
Get the saddle checked, teeth and back would be a good idea as well. Have your instructor in for some help and advice, but be prepared to send the pony back to its owner if it does not settle over a sensible period of time.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

dressagelove said:



			She obviously has experience, and undoubtedly knowledge, but the way she (assuming a she?!) puts them across is indeed sharp and can appear quite nasty. Such is the diversity of people, the world would be boring without it  and indeed I can relate to how stupid people can be, and I get frustrated, but I would never be as 'blunt' as MC is 

Click to expand...

Me neither. Just pointing out she does seem to have quite a lot of knowledge, if not tact and manners.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I don't agree. She has an abrasive style but often makes very valid points. Just delivered in a somewhat direct fashion. 

I've been the recipient of MC's sharp remarks and although I bridled (excuse pun) a bit, I could see the sense in them.
		
Click to expand...

Fiona, 

She may make valid points but what use are they when they are delivered in such a nasty and insulting way.  Her first comment came across in a snobby way, suggesting that if someone doesn't have the money to buy a new saddle immediately in order to figure out whether that is causing the problem then they shouldn't have a horse!! If she never had the money AGAIN to buy one and she carried on riding it in that saddle, fine.  My point is that you'd have to be completely stupid to immediately run out and buy a new saddle without exploring further reasons as to why this pony is behaving the way it is.  I think OP is possibly saying that she is worried that this pony has been misadvertised and could be completely unsuitable in it's nature for her daughter - and if that's the case then who the hell would want to fork out for a new saddle?!!  My course of action would be to let the owner come down and ride the pony see how it behaves, get a  saddle fitter out, find out a bit more about when the pony last had teeth done etc etc, and ask around locally to see how this pony normally behaves.  
I agree that most 6 year olds would not be suitable for a NOVICE rider.  The OP does not say that she is a novice rider, she says she's competent but has lost confidence after a nasty xc fall.  There are many 6year old horses out there that are calmer and more confidence giving than my 10yr old who I would certainly not class as a confidence giver!  Age doesn't necessarily mean they are or aren't a confidence giver, it just means that they might not have done as much and may still be a bit green!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			My point is that you'd have to be completely stupid to immediately run out and buy a new saddle without exploring further reasons as to why this pony is behaving the way it is.  I think OP is possibly saying that she is worried that this pony has been misadvertised and could be completely unsuitable in it's nature for her daughter - and if that's the case then who the hell would want to fork out for a new saddle?!!
		
Click to expand...

I made that point myself a few posts back.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

be positive said:



*Get the saddle checked, teeth and back would be a good idea as well. *Have your instructor in for some help and advice, but be prepared to send the pony back to its owner if it does not settle over a sensible period of time.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd be asking the owner to contribute to the expense of these checks. It sounds like the pony may not be "as described" and is it fair for the OP to fork out lots of money, when she may, as you say, have to send it back?


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

NeilM said:



			I can't be that sensible, I started riding at the age of 49...on a six year old, green as grass, New Forest pony 

Still ride him as often as possible, and yes, he used to fly buck breaking into a canter, and yes, I used to end up base over apex, a lot.

I'm afraid if people are looking only for sympathy, an open forum is not the place to post.

And I still say that those of you condoning putting a novice on a young pony, in ill fitting tack, are offering appallingly poor and unsafe advise.
		
Click to expand...

You STARTED riding - on a six year old, green as grass pony.

Kettle..pot.  And nobody is advising that a novice goes on a young pony with ill fitting tack.....people are just saying to EXPLORE all possibilities before forking out a stupid amount of money when that may not be the issue!  Oh and to repeat - the OP did not say her daughter is a novice, she said she is competent but has lost confidence!

Merry Crisis, in what way am I stupid?  Elaborate!


----------



## Spring Feather (26 November 2011)

NeilM most people have advised the OP to get the owner out to ride the pony (and what's the betting the pony will ride perfectly for the owner!).  Perhaps the owner has another saddle which would fit the pony better?  Odd though if the pony is in the same saddle that it was in when the OP tried it out and everything went well then ... well actually not so odd at all.  Personally I think riders who lose their confidence should not be described as competent or good riders, they may have been once upon a time but latterly often end up being more akin to being a novice so they need to be gently nutured to return to their former status, and in this case perhaps the pony is too much for this child at this time.


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (26 November 2011)

Sorry to hear you are having problems I would firstly get his saddle checked you can't expect him to behave if he's in discomfort. In the mean time I would lunge him yourself first then let your daughter lunge him providing it is safe to do so. This will help your daughter gain a bit of confidence in him and help them build a bond together aswell as letting him get used to his new surroundings. If not then just lunge him yourself.

Then once you do get a saddle that fits correctly I would let your daughter get on him but keep him on the lunge. Again this will help your daughter as she will feel safer and can get used to him not having to worry so much about control and your pony won't have the opportunity to nap for the gate. 

When I bought my horse I lunged him a fair bit when I first got him whilst waiting to get a saddle and I feel it definately helped build a bond and for him to trust me. Also it'll give your pony an opportunity to get any bucking out of his system so he SHOULD be better to ride. 

Good luck with him don't give up too easily they all behave differently in a new home. If you feel you aren't able to cope with the situation I would get an instructor out and get some hands on help and advice.


----------



## NeilM (26 November 2011)

Hold on a second. 

Can we all please bear in mind that the pony has been on loan for less than a WEEK, and by the sounds of it he has been ridden almost every day.

If he is planting while being led, and then running back to the field he is not necessarily 'taking the piss' as is so often said, it could be that he is expressing his wish not to be ridden again.

I don't know about the rest of you (with obvious exceptions) but my first concern is for the welfare of the pony, the tack and rider come a very distant second in comparison.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

How low can you actually go to call a 12 year old girl you have never met a fool and slag her riding skills off?!! Bully


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 November 2011)

Had similar problems with my daughter's pony, had saddler out, bought new saddle still had same problems, because the pony had been ridden by previous owner's children in badly fitting saddle the pony's back was very sore. We had a qualified equine osteopath come out and treat the pony several times and the problem was resolved. Pony still needed to be seen every three months after though because of the damage done. I'd suggest getting an osteopath out as well as the saddler. A good osteo will be able to tell you if the horse is suffering because of the saddle as well as the saddler can and may even be able to fix a problem not caused by the saddle too. My osteo if absolutely fantastic and I rely on her more than I ever do the vets!


----------



## Spring Feather (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			It does slightly worry me that the person who has sold/loaned this pony to the OP might read all this bullshit. The most perfect pony is only as good as the jockey that rides it. Fools make the most perfect pony look unmanageable.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe your tongue is sharp but I very much agree with you.


----------



## NeilM (26 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			Personally I think riders who lose their confidence should not be described as competent or good riders, they may have been once upon a time but latterly often end up being more akin to being a novice so they need to be gently nutured to return to their former status, and in this case perhaps the pony is too much for this child at this time.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, I could not agree more.


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 November 2011)

bikerchickone said:



			Had similar problems with my daughter's pony, had saddler out, bought new saddle still had same problems, because the pony had been ridden by previous owner's children in badly fitting saddle the pony's back was very sore. We had a qualified equine osteopath come out and treat the pony several times and the problem was resolved. Pony still needed to be seen every three months after though because of the damage done. I'd suggest getting an osteopath out as well as the saddler. A good osteo will be able to tell you if the horse is suffering because of the saddle as well as the saddler can and may even be able to fix a problem not caused by the saddle too. My osteo if absolutely fantastic and I rely on her more than I ever do the vets!
		
Click to expand...

Good advice. A good osteo is worth their weight in gold! Often as you say, the damage has been done and even changing the tack might just be the start.


----------



## be positive (26 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I think I'd be asking the owner to contribute to the expense of these checks. It sounds like the pony may not be "as described" and is it fair for the OP to fork out lots of money, when she may, as you say, have to send it back?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was going to say this, it is often the case that younger ponies are loaned out as they have proved difficult to sell due to age and lack of experience.
Owners sometimes feel that loaning is a way of getting "miles on the clock" when they do not have a young rider to do the PC activities required to get a record with the pony. It could be a really good pony that is suited to a nervous child, and I hope it proves to be, we do not know the whole story in this case from either side, just a report of what happened today.


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 November 2011)

Moomin1, Bully pot calling kettle black and Merry Crisis is right any fool what every age can make a good horse look bad, but  that's not the point lady has only had pony for a week, said daughter very nervous of riding, me if she was my daughter I'd be buying her riding lessons in a group, so she could build her confidence up, and personally I wouldn't be riding out on my own on a pony/horse I didn't know, within a week.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			Personally I think riders who lose their confidence should not be described as competent or good riders, they may have been once upon a time but latterly often end up being more akin to being a novice
		
Click to expand...

Sadly you describe me there. Anyone who sees me ride now would have difficulty believing I was once a decent rider. Many years out of riding, age, unfitness and above all loss of confidence have made me very much a novice.


----------



## NeilM (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			You STARTED riding - on a six year old, green as grass pony.

Kettle..pot.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't understand.

I am a full grown adult and had enough confidence not to be 'freaked out' by the occasional fly buck. It has to be said I also had a full time instructor with 40 years experience on tap at all times (my OH).

I have said nothing about the rider, or her confidence, or her ability, because frankly her welfare is her mothers responsibility, not mine. I am actually not that concerned with the original post, other than the issue of tack. I am more concerned with some of the advise given by others.

As for blunt relies; you should meet my OH's instructor (now in her 70's). Merry Crisis is a pussy cat by comparison.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Moomin1, Bully pot calling kettle black and Merry Crisis is right any fool what every age can make a good horse look bad, but  that's not the point lady has only had pony for a week, said daughter very nervous of riding, me if she was my daughter I'd be buying her riding lessons in a group, so she could build her confidence up, and personally I wouldn't be riding out on my own on a pony/horse I didn't know, within a week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bully because I dare to stand up to someone who is rude and who many people think so? OK...


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			NeilM most people have advised the OP to get the owner out to ride the pony (and what's the betting the pony will ride perfectly for the owner!).  Perhaps the owner has another saddle which would fit the pony better?  Odd though if the pony is in the same saddle that it was in when the OP tried it out and everything went well then ... well actually not so odd at all.  Personally I think riders who lose their confidence should not be described as competent or good riders, they may have been once upon a time but latterly often end up being more akin to being a novice so they need to be gently nutured to return to their former status, and in this case perhaps the pony is too much for this child at this time.
		
Click to expand...

I am now so agreeing with you, a nervous rider is certainly NOT competant, ponies/horses pick up on the insecurity of a rider very quickly. Yes the pony is not daft and I would look at the rider before I looked much further. Having said that a well fitting saddle does help.


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 and your not??


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm a bully because I dare to stand up to someone who is rude and who many people think so? OK...
		
Click to expand...

I am not rude, I just speak my mind. I am usually right aswell!


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 November 2011)

DOH!!!! Did I not say in my first reply that the pony maybe picking up the nerves from the rider and got shot down by several people, there goes my 40 odd years  experience, Merry Crisis let us both bow out on this post, before we say something that will get us banned


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Something which has been playing on my mind:

If the saddle was provided by the owner as part of the deal, doesn't it seem a bit strange to later say it's too narrow for the pony? 

Would you loan out your pony in a saddle which you knew was too narrow?


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			DOH!!!! Did I not say in my first reply that the pony maybe picking up the nerves from the rider and got shot down by several people, there goes my 40 odd years  experience, Merry Crisis let us both bow out on this post, before we say something that will get us banned

Click to expand...

Ok. EB, I think we should!!!


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 November 2011)

Could be pony not in work for awhile and put on weight? just a thought


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Could be pony not in work for awhile and put on weight? just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Thought we were going to bow out!


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Echo Bravo,

if you read back to my first post after you said that it could be nerves and that she shouldn't hack alone, you may find that I fully agreed with you, so who shot you down?!!!


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Also I was merely commenting that Merry Crisis was rude in her response and that there is no need for it - there are diplomatic ways to put your point across without being hurtful.  When someone dishes out they should expect to take back which is why I made the point that I think some of Merry Crisis' responses were obnoxious.  

I fully agree that a nervous novice should not necessarily be put on a green 6year old.  But we don't know the full facts or what the girl's riding is!  There could be a million and one reasons for what is happening - and my simple guess is that it's purely a new match of horse and rider - and a little bit of nerves thrown in that is the problem.  It may be the saddle, it may not. These are not things which are insurmountable or things which mean the girl shouldn't have the pony!  Given time, lessons and effort no doubt they may end up a great team!


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Also I was merely commenting that Merry Crisis was rude in her response and that there is no need for it - there are diplomatic ways to put your point across without being hurtful.  When someone dishes out they should expect to take back which is why I made the point that I think some of Merry Crisis' responses were obnoxious.  

I fully agree that a nervous novice should not necessarily be put on a green 6year old.  But we don't know the full facts or what the girl's riding is!  There could be a million and one reasons for what is happening - and my simple guess is that it's purely a new match of horse and rider - and a little bit of nerves thrown in that is the problem.  It may be the saddle, it may not. These are not things which are insurmountable or things which mean the girl shouldn't have the pony!  Given time, lessons and effort no doubt they may end up a great team!
		
Click to expand...

Oh Moomin, get over yourself!


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

No I'm ok thanks Merry Crisis!

Oh, and I'm still waiting to find out in what way I'm stupid?!!  

Strikes me there are people on here that are thick as thieves!!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			I am not rude, I just speak my mind. I am usually right aswell!
		
Click to expand...

Modest too.


----------



## Paddy Irish (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Also I was merely commenting that Merry Crisis was rude in her response and that there is no need for it - there are diplomatic ways to put your point across without being hurtful.  When someone dishes out they should expect to take back which is why I made the point that I think some of Merry Crisis' responses were obnoxious.  

I fully agree that a nervous novice should not necessarily be put on a green 6year old.  But we don't know the full facts or what the girl's riding is!  There could be a million and one reasons for what is happening - and my simple guess is that it's purely a new match of horse and rider - and a little bit of nerves thrown in that is the problem.  It may be the saddle, it may not. These are not things which are insurmountable or things which mean the girl shouldn't have the pony!  Given time, lessons and effort no doubt they may end up a great team!
		
Click to expand...

Although the pony is only 6 (and lets face it some 6yr olds have done everything , some a lot lot less and age is not a measure of experience either way ) I think the OP stated that the pony was leased to her as a perfect first pony for a nervous rider , so i can understand her disapointment.
OP i would go with the most helpful points of saddle check - instructor and lessons - hey it's too soon to call time on this , just take one day at a time.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 November 2011)

Irishuamerryxmas said:



			Although the pony is only 6 (and lets face it some 6yr olds have done everything , some a lot lot less and age is not a measure of experience either way ) I think the OP stated that the pony was leased to her as a perfect first pony for a nervous rider , so i can understand her disapointment.
OP i would go with the most helpful points of saddle check - instructor and lessons - hey it's too soon to call time on this , just take one day at a time.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!!!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Strikes me there are people on here that are thick as thieves!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what that means? There are people here who (in a virtual sense) have got to know each other quite well, and some who do in "real life". I don't know that that matters does it?


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I'm not sure what that means? There are people here who (in a virtual sense) have got to know each other quite well, and some who do in "real life". I don't know that that matters does it?
		
Click to expand...

Silly old Moomin!! She reported me to TFC!!!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Silly old Moomin!! She reported me to TFC!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you had a ticking off?


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			Have you had a ticking off?
		
Click to expand...

Yip! But he was so SWEET. I fancy him!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Yip! But he was so SWEET. I fancy him!
		
Click to expand...

He's probably scared of you. Most of us are.


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			He's probably scared of you. Most of us are. 

Click to expand...

Dont be a nit, I am a pussy cat, silly billy!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Dont be a nit, I am a pussy cat, silly billy!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't dare to contradict you! 

Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


----------



## Merry Crisis (26 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I wouldn't dare to contradict you! 

Off to bed now. Goodnight all.
		
Click to expand...

Nity nite.


----------



## Syrah (26 November 2011)

Well, whilst some of you pat each other on the back for your 1000 years of knowledge and how right you are, the OP hasn't been back.

So yes, rock on, well done, someone needed help and you helped by scaring them off.

Being obnoxious, rude, right (questionable) doesn't change the fact that the OP has the pony, posted for advice and got told to buy some ballet shoes.

OP I hope you solve the problem and pick out the useful advice.


----------



## henryhorn (27 November 2011)

I doubt he's suffering from anything more than new home syndrome. 
We find it takes any horse several weeks (some months) to feel calm and safe in their new place.
You have to think what it is like for him, new home, new people he doesn't know or trust, new field mates (think new day at school with possible bullying) even the water and hay taste differently to what he's been used to.
The routine is also likely to have changed. 
Bucking during canter could be a variety of reasons, he could be feeling fresh if on more food, he could be trying her out to see just how far he can get away with naughtiness, or he could have felt the wind under his tail!
Get your tack checked before you ride him again, then lunge him for at least 40 mind before you or anyone else gets on. By that time he should be well and truly wanting to stop.. The gate problem must be solved but not by your daughter, either you or an experienced rider needs to get on, make sure he's going off their leg (use a schooling whip) then insist he does as he's told. 
For now allow your daughter to ride him only on the lunge with you in the middle, but her giving all the aids. You're there as back up. 
Can you hack out with her on a lead rein from another horse? It takes a while for any child to send the message through that she is in charge, and they need their confidence boosting to be able to do it. 
If you can sort him out when she isn't around, but provided the saddle fits, he's just playing silly beggars because he's in new surroundings by the sound of it...


----------



## jeeve (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Ponies are not machines, they have to have confidence from the rider, I dont think your pony is getting the help he needs. If you cant afford a saddle that fits him, perhaps ballet lessons would be more suitable for your child.
		
Click to expand...

I think that this comment is a bit harsh, when it was mentioned that the saddle may be a possibility.

I would certainly get the saddle checked , but far more likely that the pony is testing his new rider, she is nervous, he has found that he can get away with things and that is it. An instructor should be able to help, or you can send pony back. I have found with each new pony that the kids have had (we now have 7 horses of which 5 are the kids ponies), that they all tested out the kids and it took a while for the kids to grow into them..say a minimum 6 months on average.

If you have an instructor come out they can look at saddle fit, the pony and the child and advise if worth pursuing. There are easier ponies out there, so if the instructor cannot give the child a few strategies to work on that start making a difference within the first few lessons I would think hard about how much time you want to put into it, vs how the child is coping, and how the pony is progressing.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Silly old Moomin!! She reported me to TFC!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!! I don't even know what TFC is?!!!  It wasn't me that has reported anyone, I've just been out of the house for the last 3 and a half hours on a work call out.  So it's obviously someone else who has spotted your not so pleasant attitude towards others!  Unless it was my baby corn snake that typed away whilst I was out....


----------



## jeeve (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			No not rude at all, just the facts. Poor pony will get a dreadful reputation due to novice child, novice mother. What does this woman expect? I really am thinking ballet shoes, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

every one is a novice at one point in time or another, does that mean no one should ever try anything new ever?

you would have been a novice, most ponies survive being ridden by novice riders - my kids were novice at one point in time, as they progress, their ponies adapt and improve, they certainly have not been spoilt by my kids inexperience. 

I have seen plenty of adult novices become extremely competent competitive riders, but for a comment something like this maybe they would have decided that horses and horse people are not for them. 

i do think the comment is rude, ponies are something that people from all walks of life and levels of experience should be able to enjoy, should they so desire. It certainly should not be for the privileged few.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

jeeve said:



			every one is a novice at one point in time or another, does that mean no one should ever try anything new ever?

you would have been a novice, most ponies survive being ridden by novice riders - my kids were novice at one point in time, as they progress, their ponies adapt and improve, they certainly have not been spoilt by my kids inexperience. 

I have seen plenty of adult novices become extremely competent competitive riders, but for a comment something like this maybe they would have decided that horses and horse people are not for them. 

i do think the comment is rude, ponies are something that people from all walks of life and levels of experience should be able to enjoy, should they so desire. It certainly should not be for the privileged few.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree.  What was basically said is that she should give up riding just because she is nervous and her mother isn't prepared to potentially throw hundreds of pounds away on a new saddle despite the numerous other reasons that the behaviour of the pony could be down to!  My old pony had to put up with me being nervous and inexperienced to start with - but once we clicked and had lessons we ended up the perfect match!


----------



## Nosey (27 November 2011)

Well there do seem to be a few people on here who make a 12yo girl look v mature by comparison. Henry horn what sensible advice tho. Agree with syrah & Mariam's posts. My horse is out on loan complete wiv my newish £1500 saddle, quality English tack & ditto rugs. I don't think its fair that this owner hasn't Supplied the essentials here .. well at least for first couple of months...esp as this is a lease arrangement. My horse is hard to fit saddle wise so my feelings were that main priority was when he went on loan he was equally comfortable & didn't think or expect loaner to shell out loads of £s on new tack. Hope OP manages to sort wheat from chaff with the advice given & that she's not scared off HHO for life as that wld be a shame...there is usually a lot of v helpful knowledgeable & supportive people on here!


----------



## EAST KENT (27 November 2011)

Simple really..if the saddle is suspect ride bareback with a neck strap.Firstly on a lunge rein in a school/round pen..and progress from there.All children should go bareback sometime anyway ,and if it gets rid of a possible cause ,then why not?


----------



## Caznay (27 November 2011)

Wow. Thank you for all those who gave sensible advice. I am aware that internet forums attract many people suffering from Know All Syndrome but had yet to find it here until today.

What a shame. I'll find other sources of help in future, but before I go I'd like to say thanks again to all the people who took the time to post thoughtful, helpful advice.


----------



## Honey08 (27 November 2011)

Always a good idea to see help elsewhere than here, but you can get some very useful advice on here - and a lot of rubbish too.  You seem perfectly capable of working out which is which, which is the main thing!  You've just got to ignore those opinions that are not worth getting into a squabble with, otherwise they just go on and on inflating themselves!  As they frequently say, its an open forum and they can post what they think, but it doesn't make them right, or mean that you have to pay any attention!! Best of luck.


----------



## FionaM12 (27 November 2011)

Caznay said:



			Wow. Thank you for all those who gave sensible advice. I am aware that internet forums attract many people suffering from Know All Syndrome but had yet to find it here until today.

What a shame. I'll find other sources of help in future, but before I go I'd like to say thanks again to all the people who took the time to post thoughtful, helpful advice.
		
Click to expand...

As a nervous, rather novice owner and rider, I've found this forum really helpful despite a few harsh reactions. I wouldn't give up on it, if I were you. 

It would be a shame to throw such a resource because of the tactlessness of a few people. I've learnt to (mostly) just not take it personally. My mare is _still_ settling in her new home, 5 months on  so I'll bet you and your daughter are doing better than me!

Good luck and I hope it works out.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (27 November 2011)

I would just like to say to the OP that personally, if I took a pony on loan as a confidence giver for my nervous child I would most definitely NOT think it reasonable to have to spend x hundreds of pounds on saddle-fitting and osteopath treatments BEFORE the pony was then suitable to ride for my daughter. 

If the pony has been ridden long term in an ill fitting saddle leading to him misbehaving (as some posters are suggesting may be the case here) then send him back and let the OWNER sort the problem out. It is not your responsibility as a loanee to be fixing her pony for her. 

If the problem had occured after you had had the pony 6 months, it would be a different story but TBH I think the loaner is either taking the piss, thinking she will get the pony she has ruined with bad fitting tack fixed up for free, or there is another problem at work here. 

All the best, nice ponies are out there, just keep looking. xxx


----------



## Ibblebibble (27 November 2011)

Syrah said:



			Well, whilst some of you pat each other on the back for your 1000 years of knowledge and how right you are, the OP hasn't been back.

So yes, rock on, well done, someone needed help and you helped by scaring them off.

Being obnoxious, rude, right (questionable) doesn't change the fact that the OP has the pony, posted for advice and got told to buy some ballet shoes.

OP I hope you solve the problem and pick out the useful advice.
		
Click to expand...


well said  don't give up on the forum OP, there is some great advice on here from some very helpful people, of course you'll always get the odd few who like to be sarcastic and rude and try to claim they're just 'forthright'
i hope your daughter and her pony can start to build their trust in eachother like  mine has done, it's not instant and some days we have wobbles but hey, they're kids


----------



## maree t (27 November 2011)

Please dont give up on all of the forum. There can be some really good advice. 
As far as the pony goes I wouldnt give up on him yet either. I have a 12 year old who although I think she is very competent she is also very nervous. If it takes me starting a session leading her around to help her relax then thats what I would do. Just lead her around bareback for a couple of minutes and then leave it at that for the day. My sons pony is only 6 but has to give a lead to daughters 14 year old sometimes so dont worry too much about his age just take it slowly for now. I would talk to the owner about the saddle issue if the pony is leased then you have paid to have him ? Then surely he should have tack fitted to him , what does it say in your agreement.
Good luck


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

OP I apologise for my squabbles on your thread.  It just makes me so angry that someone like yourself comes on here to ask for constructive advice or share your experiences and you get such a rude and sarcastic response from someone who, searching through their previous history of posting, makes a habit of doing so.  

I really hope that you get your situation sorted, and that you haven't been put off from coming on here for advice.  I very rarely visit the forums but when I do I like to think I can post a genuine thread asking for constructive advice back, not insensitive and pointless comments.

Good luck!!


----------



## BeesKnees (27 November 2011)

Hi OP if you're still reading.

Just wanted to add that if your daughter is already nervous then you may need to re- think this loan if things don't settle fairly quickly.  My confidence out hacking was destroyed by my first pony at 13 (I'm now 42!) who turned out to be very spooky and would bolt. When I returned to riding as an adult I discovered I was still very nervous out hacking! And there is no doubt that all horses however perfect they may be for one rider, can pick up on nerves and become a bit edgy when a new rider is on board.

As many have said, It may be that the pony just needs to settle and needs to know that nonsense won't be tolerated. BUT the saddle IS potentially an issue, even if it isnt a big problem now then at some point in the future a poorly fitting saddle will cause problems surely? 

If I were you I would be asking the owner to sort this asap.


----------



## Cheryl&Donny (27 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			Personally I think riders who lose their confidence should not be described as competent or good riders, they may have been once upon a time but latterly often end up being more akin to being a novice so they need to be gently nutured to return to their former status, and in this case perhaps the pony is too much for this child at this time.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this. If one has lots their confidence, then they are no longer competent rider as they are more likely to give off bad vibes, give up and get upset or scared when a green youngster is doing what green youngsters do.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (27 November 2011)

It can be a tough one to call.
I sold my mares daughter very reluctantly some years back, she was 10years old, but i simply could not afford the two of them any longer.
Anyway, I had backed and brought on my mares daughter and she was a fantastic ride for me for many years. 
I never had any issues whatsoever with her, but the girl who purchased her had her rear with her, a few times I think. Not sure what happened, said girl sold her on to a lovely lovely home where i believe she has been good as gold since. I think sometimes it may just be down to compatibility. I know this is not always the case, and I know some people do lie or stretch the truth but sometimes a new home and a new owner will change a horse.

As suggested, I would get an instructor out maybe as they could help see the whole picture and give you an outsiders view of this pony


----------



## HazyXmas (27 November 2011)

Hang in there  I had the same experience 4 yrs ago when i bought a 'schoolmaster' for my then 11 yr old daughter. We'd tried him twice including having a lesson on him but when we got him home he became a complete monster! He became really difficult to ride & tried to buck my daughter off at every opportunity, three weeks in she was losing confidence & not wanting to ride him, i was looking for a selling yard to send him to!
The turning point was when i paid a much older girl to take him hunting & my daughter went along on her old pony. Well the old pony was pulling like a train & slipped & fell on the road, the girls decided to swap ponies & daughter & the new one never looked back  He turned into a total dream & did all PC teams with her including qualifying  for Nationals Championships. One of the best ponies we've ever had & now enjoying a quieter life hacking with a friend of mine. I hope that your one works out as well in the end.


----------



## Jazzy B (27 November 2011)

Syrah said:



			Well, whilst some of you pat each other on the back for your 1000 years of knowledge and how right you are, the OP hasn't been back.

So yes, rock on, well done, someone needed help and you helped by scaring them off.

Being obnoxious, rude, right (questionable) doesn't change the fact that the OP has the pony, posted for advice and got told to buy some ballet shoes.

OP I hope you solve the problem and pick out the useful advice.
		
Click to expand...

too right!!!!  

OP sorry this is turning into such a nightmare for you.  I would be a bit worried about taking on a six year old if your daughter has had a bit of a knock to her confidence but like one of the posts has already said, some six years old have done everything and are better than something ten years old.  I would personally be a bit worried about the loaner saying the saddle is narrow?  I loan my pony out, and wouldn't dream of loaning her out with a badly fitted saddle and really, if the saddle does not fit properly, I'm not sure its your job to rectify it - depends on what your loan agreement is?


----------



## Hollyberry (27 November 2011)

Sounds like saddle doesn't fit, please do not ride him with a saddle you think is too narrow!!  Poor pony is only six, you must check if it is pain related before anything else, it is not easy to fit tack properly and I suspect if you think it is too narrow it probably is and is hurting him.


----------



## rhino (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Yip! But he was so SWEET. I fancy him!
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest, does he know your last HHO login? The one that is that lovely dark red colour in old posts?

Guessing from your reaction to Enfys 'outing' you on the other thread, maybe not...

I really don't understand why you wear your tactless, rude, abrasive attitude as a badge of honour.

OP: some good advice on here. Just a shame you have to wade through the usual HHO nasties.


----------



## dressagelove (27 November 2011)

rhino said:



			Guessing from your reaction to Enfys 'outing' you on the other thread, maybe not...

I really don't understand why you wear your tactless, rude, abrasive attitude as a badge of honour.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Rhino


----------



## mulledwhine (27 November 2011)

Hear hear


----------



## Fellewell (27 November 2011)

I would just like to add, for all those people currently struggling into tutus having torn up their BE membership renewal for 2012.
Between 67-95% of ballet dancers sustain potentially career ending injuries every year.
All activities carry risks Who knew?


----------



## Echo Bravo (27 November 2011)

Some very personal stuff put on here that has nothing to do with the original post, so you are just as bad as the one you are slating.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

I must be a h&h nasty too as I do not find the op being told if they cannot afford or are not prepared to invest in a fitting saddle for 
their daughters pony to find an 
alternative cheaper hobby rude in the slightest!
At the very least a saddle fitter needs to be called before the pony is ridding again! And pending the results of this possibly a physio too .
The pony may or may not be being naughty or insecure in its new home but all physical reasons need to be eliminated first before risking riding the pony again especially by a minor lacking confidence!


----------



## mulledwhine (27 November 2011)

The sentiments of the post in question is not the problem, being told to try ballet, was both rude, and unhelpful, and smacked of someone wanting a reaction.

That is all I wish to say on the comment


----------



## Tnavas (27 November 2011)

Fellewell said:



			I would just like to add, for all those people currently struggling into tutus having torn up their BE membership renewal for 2012.
Between 67-95% of ballet dancers sustain potentially career ending injuries every year.
All activities carry risks Who knew?

Click to expand...

Exactly!

At 15 with a ballet career ahead of me the pony I was riding flipped over on the road - bolting from a double decker bus - and I ruptured a disc in my back - end of ballet career.

At least I could still ride - never told my mum exactly what had happened as I knew I'd be banned from riding.


----------



## darkhorse123 (27 November 2011)

mulledwhine said:



			The sentiments of the post in question is not the problem, being told to try ballet, was both rude, and unhelpful, and smacked of someone wanting a reaction.

That is all I wish to say on the comment 

Click to expand...



this - and the fact it isnt her horse, it is on loan so could be taken back at any time. If the problem is with the saddle then  this horse, the lady and her daughter have been let down very badly by the owner  - who honestly here would send their horse on loan with badly fitting therfore painful tack???? 

op - please dont leave this forum - some people in the real world and online seem to get a kick out of being rude and obnoxious, evil even - think "asbo trophies" and why asbos didnt work - thankfully such "people"are very much in the minority, both here and in the real world - though all leave a very bitter taste in your mouth.  
Quite sad really -a  bit like school bullies, you eventually realise they were ultimateley very sad people with terrible soul destroying lives and pitied them  x


----------



## *Spider* (27 November 2011)

Why has the owner not loaned him with ihs tack?!


----------



## jesterfaerie (27 November 2011)

lannerch said:



			I must be a h&h nasty too as I do not find the op being told if they cannot afford or are *not prepared to invest * in a fitting saddle for 
their daughters pony to find an 
alternative cheaper hobby rude in the slightest!
		
Click to expand...

Please read the posts before jumping to such conclusions I am sorry but where does the OP say she is not prepared to invest in a saddle which fits, this is what I read on their first post 




			I am happy to buy new tack IF i know this is the problem - can'ta fford to spend money on a new saddle for him if he is still so difficult.
		
Click to expand...

 Personally I cannot blame her for not wanting to fork out for a new saddle for a horse that is only on loan, yes I do think the saddle should be checked and the horse should be worked in other ways until the saddle is checked etc but I do not think it should be the loan owners responsibility to buy a new saddle when the actual owner has since said they knew the saddle is not a great fit yet sent the horse out on loan with it regardless!


----------



## rhino (27 November 2011)

Caznay said:



			I am happy to buy new tack IF i know this is the problem.
		
Click to expand...




lannerch said:



			I do not find the op being told if they *cannot afford or are not prepared to invest* in a fitting saddle for their daughters pony to find an alternative cheaper hobby rude in the slightest!
		
Click to expand...



I have no problem with _what_ people have said on this thread, but rather _how_ they have said it.

People often post on here when they are scared, worried or simply not thinking terribly clearly - horses can elicit strong emotional responses which are multiplied when children are involved.

There is no point in giving _good advice_ if you word it in such a way to make people feel worse about themselves, or get defensive...

PS Ballet can _horrendously_ expensive; surely there must be cheaper hobbies about?


----------



## jesterfaerie (27 November 2011)

*Spider* said:



			Why has the owner not loaned him with ihs tack?!
		
Click to expand...

I am certain I read that he has been loaned with his tack, and that the owner knew it wasn't the best fit, although I am not sure if this was mentioned before or after he went on loan HHO is being very slow so cannot find OP's comment.


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 November 2011)

darkhorse123 said:



			this - and the fact it isnt her horse, it is on loan so could be taken back at any time. If the problem is with the saddle then  this horse, the lady and her daughter have been let down very badly by the owner  - who honestly here would send their horse on loan with badly fitting therfore painful tack???? 

op - please dont leave this forum - some people in the real world and online seem to get a kick out of being rude and obnoxious, evil even - think "asbo trophies" and why asbos didnt work - thankfully such "people"are very much in the minority, both here and in the real world - though all leave a very bitter taste in your mouth.  
Quite sad really -a  bit like school bullies, you eventually realise they were ultimateley very sad people with terrible soul destroying lives and pitied them  x
		
Click to expand...

I have avoided this thread as I thought that I might have said enough. I am now being called "evil" "obnoxious" and "soul destroying lives". Now forgive me please, but where have I ever posted on this thread ANYTHING as NASTY AS THAT! Now please stop this as there really is no need to take your vitriole out on me for answering a post as I saw it.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

I did read all the first 6 pages or so posts in which the op does say they cannot afford new tack if this does not fix the problem ! 
If the saddle does not fit and a new saddle is purchased even then a fix to the problem is still not garenteed and probably physio and time will be required.
I still cannot find the comment about the ballet shoes which was only suggestion if money for correctly fitting tack was not available rude in any way and I agree with it.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

lannerch I think what the OP means is that they cannot afford to WASTE the money buying a saddle if that is not the issue.  I think she said that she is happy to buy a new saddle IF that is the problem, which is why many people have suggested to get a saddle fitter, and get the old owner down to ride the pony.


----------



## darkhorse123 (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			I have avoided this thread as I thought that I might have said enough. I am now being called "evil" "obnoxious" and "soul destroying lives". Now forgive me please, but where have I ever posted on this thread ANYTHING as NASTY AS THAT! Now please stop this as there really is no need to take your vitriole out on me for answering a post as I saw it.
		
Click to expand...



Merry crisis - i did say "some people"  - but if the cap fits


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			I have avoided this thread as I thought that I might have said enough. I am now being called "evil" "obnoxious" and "soul destroying lives". Now forgive me please, but where have I ever posted on this thread ANYTHING as NASTY AS THAT! Now please stop this as there really is no need to take your vitriole out on me for answering a post as I saw it.
		
Click to expand...

Taste...medicine


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis,

Without being argumentative now, seriously, have a look down all of your previous posts in other threads etc - and see how many people have said they find you rude and offensive.  Does that not tell you something?  You may just be 'forthcoming' with your opinion but that does not excuse you being hurtful and sarcastic.  Really not a nice trait in someone and not helpful.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

Thanks mooning 1 I realise this however at the time when the ballet shoes comment was posted the op had not said this just that she couldnot afford new tack If this did not fix the problem. And could not afford it if he still was to be difficult. At that stage nothing .
At the time the comment was wholly appropriate.
There is rudeness now on this thread but as far as I can see none directed at op. ( sorry if I missed any on later posts as I have only read the first and last several pages )


----------



## darkhorse123 (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Merry Crisis,

Without being argumentative now, seriously, have a look down all of your previous posts in other threads etc - and see how many people have said they find you rude and offensive.  Does that not tell you something?  You may just be 'forthcoming' with your opinion but that does not excuse you being hurtful and sarcastic.  Really not a nice trait in someone and not helpful.
		
Click to expand...

being forthcoming is an excuse for being for being a rude obnoxious bully  -  asbo idiots and their mums use this excuse every dammed day. Sometimes to excuse physical violence and I for one am sick of it, see it daily  - grow some decorum and learn some bloody manners!!!!!


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

Sorry iPhone missed word else on the comment at that stage nothing.


----------



## Welshie Squisher (27 November 2011)

I must have missed the other thread that Rhino mentions, says merry crisis outed as a previous banned poster..... someone please enloghten me


----------



## rhino (27 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			I must have missed the other thread that Rhino mentions, says merry crisis outed as a previous banned poster..... someone please enloghten me 

Click to expand...

Nope, it's old news  and a cheap shot from me to be honest


----------



## darkhorse123 (27 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			I must have missed the other thread that Rhino mentions, says merry crisis outed as a previous banned poster..... someone please enloghten me 

Click to expand...

dont know - dont care - but can see why she was banned - if it is a she


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

I can't not from this thread any way . 
She/ he does seem to be being victamised by bunny hugging bully's though!


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 November 2011)

lannerch said:



			I can't not from this thread any way . 
She/ he does seem to be being victamised by bunny hugging bully's though!
		
Click to expand...

I am most deffinetly a she. Thank you lannerch.


----------



## Ibblebibble (27 November 2011)

lannerch said:



			I still cannot find the comment about the ballet shoes which was only suggestion if money for correctly fitting tack was not available rude in any way and I agree with it.
		
Click to expand...

maybe not a rude comment if MC knows the daughter in question personally , but as i'm guessing she doesn't then how does she know that the child did not sustain an injury when she had her nasty xc fall which means that ballet would be totally unsuitable? 
People should be a bit more thoughtful in their replies because a flippant comment could actually be very insulting


----------



## Fii (27 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Could be pony not in work for awhile and put on weight? just a thought
		
Click to expand...

I think you may be right.
 Which would also explain the pony's playing up, if it hadnt been ridden for some time, a new home plus an ill fitting saddle!  Bingo!


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

Hit a nerve yes insulting no!
However without previous knowledge of that nerve not at all rude.
Op hope your daughters better now and really do hope you get your pony sorted although part of me does wonder if your daughter and new pony are suited although I really hope they are.


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 November 2011)

I find it ironic that a few of you have been nastier than I could ever imagine being. Human nature hey. Lets all kick in as long as we are in a group. Thank god I have my horse and dogs. Humans? god knows what people see in them.


----------



## darkhorse123 (27 November 2011)

lannerch said:



			I can't not from this thread any way . 
She/ he does seem to be being victamised by bunny hugging bully's though!
		
Click to expand...

lol do learn to spell - bunny hugging bullys! she/ he whatever it is being victimised????
 oh please - are you rosie reincarnated rofl - only she could defend such nastiness!!!!


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Surely bunny hugging and bullying contradict each other?!!!  I personally have been on the recieving end of a bully, who ended up being sacked from her career as many people outed her in the end.  I don't use the word lightly as I have had plenty of experience in dealing with bullies and also researching them.  A bully quite often demeans, belittles and insults others due to their own insecurities in life.  They lack tact, people skills and aren't able to communicate with other's without often causing offence.  Nuff said.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

Again I agree with you merry crisis


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

darkhorse123 said:



			being forthcoming is an excuse for being for being a rude obnoxious bully  -  asbo idiots and their mums use this excuse every dammed day. Sometimes to excuse physical violence and I for one am sick of it, see it daily  - grow some decorum and learn some bloody manners!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry darkhorse,

was this aimed at me?


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 November 2011)

lannerch said:



			Again I agree with you merry crisis
		
Click to expand...

Lol, glad you see what I mean!!!


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 November 2011)

Although I don't think Merry Crisis's comments were particularly constructive, I think it may have been an attempt at a sense of humour....something which has been sadly lost by many on here.  She says it as she sees it, that's all.  She has been nothing but supportive to me and the problems I have had with my mare, and I didn't know her at all before joining the forum. 

OP - I would get the owner of he pony to come and ride it to see if she gets the same reaction.  If so, then at least you know it's not your daughter that has the problem.  If the owner doesn't get the same reaction, then you need to consider whether this is the right pony for you, and if you decide to persevere, then invest in some lessons with a good instructor.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Although I don't think Merry Crisis's comments were particularly constructive, I think it may have been an attempt at a sense of humour....something which has been sadly lost by many on here.  She says it as she sees it, that's all.  She has been nothing but supportive to me and the problems I have had with my mare, and I didn't know her at all before joining the forum. 

OP - I would get the owner of he pony to come and ride it to see if she gets the same reaction.  If so, then at least you know it's not your daughter that has the problem.  If the owner doesn't get the same reaction, then you need to consider whether this is the right pony for you, and if you decide to persevere, then invest in some lessons with a good instructor.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine Holly Hocks, it may well be her sense of humour, but clearly she has a sense of humour that not many other people have or find acceptable!  It's like telling a joke which some people find offensive and they tell you so - you don't keep repeating it in their presence.  So in that case she should pipe down a bit if people are finding her offensive, and if she refuses to do so then the administrators should be having words.


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			That's fine Holly Hocks, it may well be her sense of humour, but clearly she has a sense of humour that not many other people have or find acceptable!  It's like telling a joke which some people find offensive and they tell you so - you don't keep repeating it in their presence.  So in that case she should pipe down a bit if people are finding her offensive, and if she refuses to do so then the administrators should be having words.
		
Click to expand...

Just who, who do you think you are? Enough, you are just so enjoying this arnt you? Loving every post you type.


----------



## Spring Feather (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 you do go on.  I think we all get it that MC irritates you.


----------



## SmallHunter (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			That's fine Holly Hocks, it may well be her sense of humour, but clearly she has a sense of humour that not many other people have or find acceptable!  It's like telling a joke which some people find offensive and they tell you so - you don't keep repeating it in their presence.  So in that case she should pipe down a bit if people are finding her offensive, and if she refuses to do so then the administrators should be having words.
		
Click to expand...

What you are suggesting there is censorship and who gets to decide what is offensive and what isn't? You?


----------



## Fii (27 November 2011)

Any chance of getting back to the original post guys??
 You know, the one about the pony?


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 November 2011)

Fii-ling Festive said:



			Any chance of getting back to the original post guys??
 You know, the one about the pony?
		
Click to expand...

~snorts!~

I think the OP left long ago.....!

Hope she gets things sorted.


----------



## lula (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Merry Crisis,

Without being argumentative now, seriously, have a look down all of your previous posts in other threads etc - and see how many people have said they find you rude and offensive.  Does that not tell you something?  You may just be 'forthcoming' with your opinion but that does not excuse you being hurtful and sarcastic.  Really not a nice trait in someone and not helpful.
		
Click to expand...


will you just STOP your constant bitching PLEASE!! dragging your little petty squabble on and on forever is NOT helping the OP or this thread.


----------



## Echo Bravo (27 November 2011)

Darkhorse123 Leave Rosie well out of this, if she had something to say, she's have posted in her name, she's as honest as they come and has never hidden behind another name to put a point or fact over. Shame on you


----------



## Fii (27 November 2011)

DragonSleigh-Bells said:



			~snorts!~

I think the OP left long ago.....!

Hope she gets things sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Well it wouldnt serprise me if she has run for the hills screaming, would you take any advice from a bunch of squabling kids?
  Now i like a good old argument as much as the next person, but.. come on you lot, tis getting childish!


----------



## rhino (27 November 2011)

Moomin, you have now made 21 posts (out of a total of 29 in a year and a half) on this thread, mostly saying the same thing... You really are not helping your cause! 

From your infrequent posts I am not sure how well you know this forum; the people you are so set against do in fact make a very valuable contribution. You have stated you don't like the initial posts made, as did I. Repeating yourself _ad nauseum_ is not helping.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

SmallHunter said:



			What you are suggesting there is censorship and who gets to decide what is offensive and what isn't? You?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - I hardly ever come on here so I couldn't give a damn ordinarily!! As I said, the administrators should (and by the looks of it have in the past) be keeping a close eye on people who persistently come across as rude and offensive!!! Merry Crisis, yes I've enjoyed every minute of it!! You probably have too - up until now!! 

I'm getting bored myself now anyway, over and out from me!!


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 November 2011)

May I just say that the nasty PM I have recieved from someone called Evelyn from NZ, was unnecessary and undeserved. I have never had hate mail before and I dont need to get it again. If you had something so unpleasant to say, why didnt you say it on the forum, you my dear are a coward, something I could never be accused of. I have posted your PM to another forum member by the way.


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			May I just say that the nasty PM I have recieved from someone called Evelyn from NZ, was unnecessary and undeserved. I have never had hate mail before and I dont need to get it again. If you had something so unpleasant to say, why didnt you say it on the forum, you my dear are a coward, something I could never be accused of. I have posted your PM to another forum member by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Now THAT is not on. I still think your comment about the ballet shoes a little insensitive, but I told you that, and haven't been harping on about it, just let it slide as I've put my point across.

As you said, why couldn't they post it here, for all to see....?


----------



## Spring Feather (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm getting bored myself now anyway, over and out from me!! 

Click to expand...

Phew! you've finally found yourself boring TGFT.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

I woul post it to admin too I am sure nasty pms are against t&c. And never excusable!


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			Phew! you've finally found yourself boring TGFT.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be boring til I'm blue in the face if it means bullies get outed!


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			I'll be boring til I'm blue in the face if it means bullies get outed!
		
Click to expand...

Well it takes one to know one. You really are a special case!


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			Well it takes one to know one. You really are a special case!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!  That's the reaction every bully gives - they try to make out it's the other person!  Anyway, nuff said - have a nice life Merry Crisis!


----------



## Echo Bravo (27 November 2011)

Lets close this post with a bit of dignity. The original poster has had some good advice and hope she takes it onboard and Moomim1 lets hope you grow up a little.


----------



## lannerch (27 November 2011)

I know who I find the bully is to the point of obsessional Back to topic please


----------



## brighteyes (27 November 2011)

I loaned our fairly sharp, definitely 'second' pony out to a total (admitted) novice.  It has worked perfectly _because_ they came to visit her for weeks and learnt about her, rode her and handled her and left, eventually to a situation and home I knew the pony would be happy in. The instructions and tips I sent with her have been completely stuck to and the equipment was all hers and fit for purpose.  I am on hand to help if needs be and what looked to be a bad idea has been almost three wonderful years for my pony and her new mum. 

What I want to know is why it's not the owner being called on to help, why the pony had an apparently unsuitable saddle and has the pony gone to a home where it has settled and become accustomed to the routine? 

Poor pony I reckon. Is nobody listening to it?


----------



## rockysmum (27 November 2011)

Is there any good advice on this.  If so its buried in cr*p that the OP would struggle to find it.

You can tell its winter and us horsey lot of nothing better to do.

And as an official bunny hugger (I have been accused of it twice on this forum) we dont bully.  So please dont insult us by adding some people on this thread into our cult.


----------



## black_horse (27 November 2011)

Can we all stop the effing bullying?! Christ sake i am working on a teenage social networking site at the moment and we dont get anything like this on here.....

Not everyone is going to get on all the time but FFS just drop it already. So big whoop your ego was hurt, get a grip and get over it....

/rant
ETA: this is the reason why HHO is so cr@p nowadays...... i hardly ever come on here anymore.....


its seriously pathetic with all the cliques etc. In the words of a good friend, either put up or shut up. If you ask for advice you are not always going to hear what you wish for. God knows i have experienced this myself. But if you put yourself out there to be judged, then dont freak when you are judged.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			That's fine Holly Hocks, it may well be her sense of humour, but clearly she has a sense of humour that not many other people have or find acceptable!  It's like telling a joke which some people find offensive and they tell you so - you don't keep repeating it in their presence.  So in that case she should pipe down a bit if people are finding her offensive, and if she refuses to do so then the administrators should be having words.
		
Click to expand...

I find her sense of humour, backed by her knowledge and experience, invaluable to the forum! She should not pipe down at all, maybe this is not the right forum for you if you are not after a frank and free exchange of ideas and opinions or if people only have to agree with you!

As to OP's issues, well, if as you say you have owned horses from 3 years old,  basically you should know to check saddles regularly, that 6 yo ponies are not a good idea for nervous novices and that horses and ponies take a while to settle into new homes. You have rushed this pony and now there are issues. 

FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Ha ha!  That's the reaction every bully gives - they try to make out it's the other person!  Anyway, nuff said - have a nice life Merry Crisis!

Click to expand...

When we judge others we are apt to see ourselves.
FDC


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			I find her sense of humour, backed by her knowledge and experience, invaluable to the forum! She should not pipe down at all, maybe this is not the right forum for you if you are not after a frank and free exchange of ideas and opinions or if people only have to agree with you!

As to your issues, well, if as you say you have owned horses from 3 years old,  basically you should know to check saddles regularly, that 6 yo ponies are not a good idea for nervous novices and that horses and ponies take a while to settle into new homes. You have rushed this pony and now there are issues. 

FDC
		
Click to expand...

Err I never said I had owned horses since 3 years old?!!!!!  And it's not my pony?!!!!!


----------



## black_horse (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Err I never said I had owned horses since 3 years old?!!!!!  And it's not my pony?!!!!!  

Click to expand...

So much i could say....so much you shouldnt...


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			When we judge others we are apt to see ourselves.
FDC
		
Click to expand...

That's so true!! Very eloquently put!


----------



## black_horse (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			That's so true!! Very eloquently put!

Click to expand...

It was about you


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			Err I never said I had owned horses since 3 years old?!!!!!  And it's not my pony?!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Should have read OP's. My bad.
FDC


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			It was about you 

Click to expand...

And that was clearly lost on you... my point being that many people here are judging the OP without knowing them...


----------



## black_horse (27 November 2011)

Moomin1 said:



			And that was clearly lost on you... my point being that many people here are judging the OP without knowing them...
		
Click to expand...

was it lost on me? I dont think i was lost, but you seem to be, want to borrow my map?


----------



## Spring Feather (27 November 2011)

Stop press!  There's a little white cross in a little red box at the top right side of everyones screen.  For those you don't like this place then click it.  It really is that simple 

For those shouting "bully!" at someone for suggesting the child should take up ballet instead, why don't you re-read your posts because from what I've read MC is starting to appear angelic compared to some


----------



## mymare (27 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			I am most deffinetly a she. Thank you lannerch.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?  We may have to turn you upside down to check.






Welshie Squisher said:



			I must have missed the other thread that Rhino mentions, says merry crisis outed as a previous banned poster..... someone please enloghten me 

Click to expand...


Has Enfys gone??






Echo Bravo said:



			Lets close this post with a bit of dignity
		
Click to expand...

Yes, let's!  *still picking nose after watching Fatima's cockroach nasal nightmare*






Saint_Knickerless said:



			Can we all stop the effing bullying?! Christ sake
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, keep your knickers on and start planning our next "never have I ever" quiz! 






RedNosedFany said:



			FDC
		
Click to expand...

"Fany"?!  PMSL


----------



## palomino698 (27 November 2011)

IMO it is utterly unrealistic to expect ANY 6 year old pony to be a first pony, especially for a nervous child.  It's unfair on pony and child, the rider will certainly not have the competence to educate such a young pony and the poor animal gets blamed for its bad behaviour.  It may well be naughty, it may well be testing the water, so to speak, it may well be taking the mickey.  A nervous and not very experienced 12 year old isn't going to teach it to be a nice ride.

Why oh why do people think young ponies and young riders go well together?  Only with very experienced and committed adult support does it have any hope of working out well.  Mostly it ends in tears.  Get the child a pony older than she is, one that has already learned all it will ever need to know, with a sound local reputation for knowing how to look after your sort of rider, before she is scared off riding for good, and let this pony be taken on by someone who knows what they are doing with youngsters.


----------



## Spring Feather (27 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			was it lost on me? I dont think i was lost, but you seem to be, want to borrow my map?
		
Click to expand...

That made me laugh out very loud


----------



## black_horse (27 November 2011)

TBH - anyone who buys a unknow 6 year old for a nervous child is playing with fire....

did i spot a Fany around here?


----------



## black_horse (27 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			That made me laugh out very loud 

Click to expand...

I aim to please.....and not to get it everywhere...


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			Stop press!  There's a little white cross in a little red box at the top right side of everyones screen.  For those you don't like this place then click it.  It really is that simple 

For those shouting "bully!" at someone for suggesting the child should take up ballet instead, why don't you re-read your posts because from what I've read MC is starting to appear angelic compared to some 

Click to expand...

I so wish we had a like button! MC has been restrained compared to some on this thread!
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

palomino698 said:



			Why oh why do people think young ponies and young riders go well together?
		
Click to expand...


Old saying "green on green gets black and blue!" 
FDC


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			I so wish we had a like button! MC has been restrained compared to some on this thread!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Quite, my thoughts exactly....and another quote for the evening

"He's not the Messiah. He's a Very Naughty Boy!"


----------



## mymare (28 November 2011)

What a fanny!  Oops, sorry, one n!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			did i spot a Fany around here?
		
Click to expand...

No, she is a reindeer for Christmas!
FDC


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

Originally Posted by palomino698 View Post

Why oh why do people think young ponies and young riders go well together?
		
Click to expand...

Because they will grow together.....lol


----------



## mymare (28 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Quite, my thoughts exactly....and another quote for the evening

"He's not the Messiah. He's a Very Naughty Boy!"
		
Click to expand...

One of the funniest films ever!


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			No, she is a reindeer for Christmas!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Oh deer!













ETA BENTON!!!!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

My_Marey_Christmas said:



			What a fanny!  Oops, sorry, one n! 

Click to expand...

1 N is all you need! Unless of course ........?
FDC


----------



## Fii (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			No, she is a reindeer for Christmas!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

A horney Fany??


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

Fii-ling Festive said:



			A horney Fany??
		
Click to expand...

No female reindeer don't have horns! Thought you were never going to arrive
FDC


----------



## Spring Feather (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			1 N is all you need! Unless of course ........?
FDC
		
Click to expand...

 You is sooo baaad!


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			No female reindeer don't have horns! Thought you were never going to arrive
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Your Fany has definetly got the horn....


----------



## Fii (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			No female reindeer don't have horns! Thought you were never going to arrive
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Ssshhh we'll be acused of being a clique!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

Fii-ling Festive said:



			Ssshhh we'll be acused of being a clique!  

Click to expand...

Clique? Us? Why on earth would people think that? We hardly speak!
FDC


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			Clique? Us? Why on earth would people think that? We hardly speak!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

who are you?


----------



## mymare (28 November 2011)

Glad I don't know you cliquey lot.  Bunch of bloody freaks, the lot of you!


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

Takes one to know one!


----------



## Merry Crisis (28 November 2011)

I do so love masons, like the third battallion.  I love Fany more and more, she is lovely and hairy and "cuddley".


----------



## mymare (28 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Takes one to know one!
		
Click to expand...

Are you bullying me?!


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

My_Marey_Christmas said:



			Are you bullying me?!
		
Click to expand...

No, but now your effing well bullying me! GTFO the thread woman/man/fany!


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			I do so love masons, like the third battallion.  I love Fany more and more, she is lovely and hairy and "cuddley".
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnt speak about her like that..... shes just well conditioned for the time of year!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			who are you?
		
Click to expand...

No idea.
FDC


----------



## mymare (28 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			No, but now your effing well bullying me! GTFO the thread woman/man/fany!
		
Click to expand...

I aint movin, so what you going to do about it?  Hmm??!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

Merry Crisis said:



			I do so love masons, like the third battallion.  I love Fany more and more, she is lovely and hairy and "cuddley".
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you MC I will make sure to tell her tomorrow.
FDC


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

My_Marey_Christmas said:



			I aint movin, so what you going to do about it?  Hmm??!
		
Click to expand...

Im going to throw carrotes and sticks at you, thats what! then im going to put oyu into long and low and jump you.....


----------



## mymare (28 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Im going to throw carrotes and sticks at you, thats what! then im going to put oyu into long and low and jump you..... 

Click to expand...

*chucks a turd and runs like f...*


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

My_Marey_Christmas said:



			*chucks a turd and runs like f...*
		
Click to expand...

Thats ok, because your throwing is ***** and i can run like E so ill come before you....


----------



## mymare (28 November 2011)




----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

My_Marey_Christmas said:





Click to expand...

didnt see that one now did yer! hay!


----------



## Amymay (28 November 2011)

OP, send the pony back.

It sounds totaly unsuitable.


----------



## dressagelove (28 November 2011)

Good grief, have just read the rest of this thread and I tell you what, BOTH 'sides' of the 'cliques' are being completely ridiculous. Can't tell if you are all just joking around now, but if not, you ALL need to grow up!


----------



## Hippona (28 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Hmmmm
Lots of youngsters buck into canter.  They want to bring the strike-off leg forward, under them, but haven't learnt to flex the joint, so buck.  This raises their hind end and lets them bring the leg forward straight.
If you ignore it, they soon learn.
S 

Click to expand...

On a personal note...thanks for this info Shils. Answers some questions of mine.

OP...I havent rewad the entire thread so I'm probably repeating what a lot have said...

New (young) pony + young rider= nightmare first few weeks. Been there- got the T-shirt. Our git wouldn't do A THING when we got him home. Major dissapointment too. Stick with it.....new home, new owner- different horses. He'll soon settle.

Suggest you get the saddle checked for peace of mind tho.


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 November 2011)

This thread is NOT HHOs finiest hour


----------



## Spudlet (28 November 2011)

JunoItsChristmas said:



			This thread is NOT HHOs finiest hour 

Click to expand...

Poor OP, just read this and good grief


----------



## MissChaos (28 November 2011)

JunoItsChristmas said:



			This thread is NOT HHOs finiest hour 

Click to expand...

It should be included in a blooming welcome email as a warning example of worst case scenarios...


----------



## Lady La La (28 November 2011)

ChristmasChaos said:



			It should be included in a blooming welcome email as a warning example of worst case scenarios...
		
Click to expand...

This did make me lol. Can you imagine if it were...


----------



## MissChaos (28 November 2011)

Think it'd cut down TFC and admin's work!


----------



## Spudlet (28 November 2011)

I suggest we need to add to the Ts & Cs:
_
Posters must not admit to knowing less than absolutely everything.

Posts about problems with first horses will not be tolerated.

Any admission of nervousness, noviceness or anything less than perfection will be dealt with severely.

Posters should have no expectation of recieving tact, kindness or basic human decency.
_

That should cover it I think.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 November 2011)

ChristmasChaos said:



			It should be included in a blooming welcome email as a warning example of worst case scenarios...
		
Click to expand...

Anyone remember the BHS used to have a forum quite a few years back. Admin shut it down because of the bitchfests. Looking back it was quite tame compared to HHO.
 Even mumsnet must fear to enter here.


----------



## Lady La La (28 November 2011)

horserider said:



			Even mumsnet must fear to enter here.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few of them did at one point, it was most amusing...


----------



## maggiehorse (28 November 2011)

amymay said:



			OP, send the pony back.

It sounds totaly unsuitable.
		
Click to expand...


  ditto


----------



## MissChaos (28 November 2011)

horserider said:



			Even mumsnet must fear to enter here.
		
Click to expand...

Every cloud, I suppose...


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

God forbid anyone ever had a joke


----------



## ISHmad (28 November 2011)

Roast_That_Spud said:



			I suggest we need to add to the Ts & Cs:
_
Posters must not admit to knowing less than absolutely everything.

Posts about problems with first horses will not be tolerated.

Any admission of nervousness, noviceness or anything less than perfection will be dealt with severely.

Posters should have no expectation of recieving tact, kindness or basic human decency.
_

That should cover it I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, think so RTS.

I feel so sorry for the OP who posted from the heart about the problems.  Nobody, but nobody, has ever known all the answers.  Seeing someone subjected to some of the comments on this thread is horrible.  Whatever anyones opinions there are ways and means of saying things surely.


----------



## bensababy (28 November 2011)

Well this thread sums up how vile this place can be at times - from several different people.

Hope OP hasnt been put off posting on here again.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 November 2011)

Please play nicely !!
However reading this beats ironing ... Just


----------



## FionaM12 (28 November 2011)

Goldenstar said:



			Please play nicely !!
However reading this beats ironing ... Just
		
Click to expand...

Almost _anything_ beats ironing. 

I can't believe what this thead turned into! It's like a huge playground scrap. I remember seeing one that broke out between the girls at my school. Lots of scratching and pulling of hair.


----------



## Shantara (28 November 2011)

When threads end up like this, I'm always reminded of photos like these...

http://news.msu.edu/media/photo/2008/07/787531af-e6de-440c-9a83-2e3f6153c17d.jpg

Whether you see yourself as the lioness, being attacked by laughing maniacs, or the hyena just having a bit of 'harmless fun'...either way, it's not cool


----------



## JFTDWS (28 November 2011)

Cute hyaenas...  Lot cuter than most of the posters on this forum, I bet...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 November 2011)

WHO the  hell is this Evelyn  creature?


----------



## JFTDWS (28 November 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			No female reindeer don't have horns! 
FDC
		
Click to expand...

I believe this is one of those urban myths - female reindeer do have antlers


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

Personally I think there was fault on both sides plus an attempt at bullying. It is a shame it can't be shut now.
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 November 2011)

JustFindingTheDecorations said:



			I believe this is one of those urban myths - female reindeer do have antlers 

Click to expand...

Really? Oh dear well I shall have to buy her a set!
FDC


----------



## rhino (28 November 2011)

JustFindingTheDecorations said:



			I believe this is one of those urban myths - female reindeer do have antlers 

Click to expand...

This, and in fact any reindeer you see this time of year with antlers will be female - male reindeer drop their antlers at the start of winter


----------



## Dianem (28 November 2011)

Simple answer..... return the pony to owner and get an older and more experienced pony.... SIMPLES


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 November 2011)

You don't want to know Rosie about Evelyn and I'm glad to see you back on line.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 November 2011)

rhino said:



			This, and in fact any reindeer you see this time of year with antlers will be female - male reindeer drop their antlers at the start of winter 

Click to expand...

Ah that's also an urban myth - some males drop their antlers at the start of winter, but it's not a hard and fast rule...


----------



## Dianem (28 November 2011)

erm, maybe this is off topic?


----------



## rhino (28 November 2011)

JustFindingTheDecorations said:



			Ah that's also an urban myth - some males drop their antlers at the start of winter, but it's not a hard and fast rule...
		
Click to expand...

The Edinburgh Uni study was fairly conclusive I thought; even went to a seminar on it!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 November 2011)

rhino said:



			The Edinburgh Uni study was fairly conclusive I thought; even went to a seminar on it! 

Click to expand...

Whose?  I've heard conflicting "evidence" but not heard of any "proof" - most of the w/a vets and deer-people I've asked have dismissed it as urban myth, but that doesn't make them right, obviously...


----------



## rhino (28 November 2011)

JustFindingTheDecorations said:



			Whose?  I've heard conflicting "evidence" but not heard of any "proof" - most of the w/a vets and deer-people I've asked have dismissed it as urban myth, but that doesn't make them right, obviously...
		
Click to expand...

Lincoln and Tyler, Journal of Reproduction and Fertility
http://www.reproduction-online.org/content/101/1/129.full.pdf

That's not the exact article I remember but cites the original Lincoln and Baird research.


----------



## EAST KENT (28 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			You don't want to know Rosie about Evelyn and I'm glad to see you back on line.

Click to expand...

   Yes WHO is Evelyn?? Oh Hi Rosie! I reckon this lot got drunk and disorderly last night,and are only just drying out now


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 November 2011)




----------



## TicTac (28 November 2011)

Have I missed the plot???!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 November 2011)

the plot was missed on this thread some time ago .


----------



## FionaM12 (28 November 2011)

Dianem said:



			erm, maybe this is off topic?
		
Click to expand...

There's a topic?


----------



## Fii (28 November 2011)

TicTac said:



			Have I missed the plot???!!!
		
Click to expand...

yep!

 And i would just like to add, not one drop of intoxicating brandy or any other alcohol past my lips last  night..............
....... honest.


----------



## Dianem (28 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			There's a topic? 

Click to expand...

Erm.... have I missed something..... maybe I have had too many G&T's. Could have sworn there was a topic somewhere. Where am I, who am I, what day is it?


----------



## black_horse (28 November 2011)

pfft......... my head DIDNT HURT AT ALL this morning... *honest*


----------



## Merry Crisis (28 November 2011)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			pfft......... my head DIDNT HURT AT ALL this morning... *honest*
		
Click to expand...

You are my lovely loyal and supportive little minx!!!!! Bet it hurt just a lil bit though.


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 November 2011)

Don't they say the eye of a newt + ibrofen works wonders.


----------



## Fii (28 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Don't they say the eye of a newt + ibrofen works wonders.

Click to expand...

No, no, no! Not for a hangover!
 Toe of frog, with eye of bat, and chew on a bit of willow bark.
 Never never mix newt with ibuferen (sp)


----------



## Merry Crisis (28 November 2011)

Fii-ling Festive said:



			No, no, no! Not for a hangover!
 Toe of frog, with eye of bat, and chew on a bit of willow bark.
 Never never mix newt with ibuferen (sp)  

Click to expand...

NO!!! Its the mixing that causes the problems, every time. As for mixing newt with ANYTHING is asking for trouble.


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 November 2011)

Damn I have the willow bark, but the newts and bats have started their hibernation, but got loads of Ibrofen will it still work


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 November 2011)

Hey Merry Crisis, are you sure about the newt?My Witch's book def say use it.


----------



## Merry Crisis (28 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Damn I have the willow bark, but the newts and bats have started their hibernation, but got loads of Ibrofen will it still work

Click to expand...

Nope EB dont think so, have a glass of wine to knock back the pain killers, works for me.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 November 2011)

My daughter used to have migraine when she was a teenager and she was prescribed migralief. Don't ask me how, but I discovered they're amazing for a bad hangover. They kill the pain and work on the nausea too.

So when I'd been out on the lash, I used to steal my child's prescription drugs.

I was an *excellent* mother.


----------



## Fii (28 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Damn I have the willow bark, but the newts and bats have started their hibernation, but got loads of Ibrofen will it still work

Click to expand...

you need to get a batch in the spring, and dry them, ready for any winter emergancies!


----------



## Fii (28 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			My daughter used to have migraine when she was a teenager and she was prescribed migralief. Don't ask me how, but I discovered they're amazing for a bad hangover. They kill the pain and work on the nausea too.

So when I'd been out on the lash, I used to steal my child's prescription drugs.

I was an *excellent* mother.
		
Click to expand...

LMFAO!!

  I dare you to go on mumsnet and say that!


----------



## EAST KENT (29 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Damn I have the willow bark, but the newts and bats have started their hibernation, but got loads of Ibrofen will it still work

Click to expand...

   AHA! But I have a newt hibernating in a flowerpot in the greenhouse....but he is needed for a plan


----------



## rosie fronfelen (29 November 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Yes WHO is Evelyn?? Oh Hi Rosie! I reckon this lot got drunk and disorderly last night,and are only just drying out now

Click to expand...

yes,mucky lot,mind you some are delightful like that----


----------



## ISHmad (29 November 2011)

So presumably the OP has now been scared away from HHO for life.  What a shame.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 November 2011)

ISHmad said:



			So presumably the OP has now been scared away from HHO for life.  What a shame.
		
Click to expand...

yes I don't suppose she will ever appear again it is a shame as you can get great help from this forum I hope it all works out ok for the pony.


----------



## Horrified (7 September 2014)

This was my first time on the forum. Guess this is one site I won't be using for advice.


----------



## Pigeon (7 September 2014)

Ponies, pretty much all ponies, are very intelligent and will take advantage given the chance! I would find an instructor, and if you get the opportunity, someone a bit older and bolder who can ride him occasionally just to remind him that he can't always get his way!!

Also remember he will take a bit of time to settle, and it's definitely worth getting the saddle checked.

ETA - Oh dear, not read the rest of the thread...


----------



## EmmaC78 (7 September 2014)

This post is nearly three years old. Not sure why it has been brought up again?!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 September 2014)

EmmaC78 said:



			This post is nearly three years old. Not sure why it has been brought up again?!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, nor me . . . 

P


----------



## FionaM12 (7 September 2014)

Horrified said:



			This was my first time on the forum. Guess this is one site I won't be using for advice.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you didn't realise you'd come across a three year old thread to post your first comment on?


----------



## Auslander (7 September 2014)

Horrified said:



			This was my first time on the forum. Guess this is one site I won't be using for advice.
		
Click to expand...

You might get a truer representation of the forum by choosing a current post to read through!


----------



## Horrified (7 September 2014)

Yes, sorry, I only realised how old the thread was after posting. I came on after searching google and the thread came up randomly.  Hope things have changed, as would love to have somewhere non-judgmental where I can go for advice in the middle of the night when a pony issue is niggling.  
Apologies again for resurrecting what was a (clearly controversial!) zombie thread. I felt so sorry for the OP as I am someone who has only recently returned to the horse world and will no doubt ask some very stupid questions (not saying I thought the OPs question was stupid!).  I am still nervous about what kinds of reaction I will get on here to some of my newbie posts, but do realise I stumbled on a particularly poisonous thread, which hopefully isn't indicative of the atmosphere on the forums now.


----------



## *hic* (7 September 2014)

Horrified, if you're a new returner to horses why don't you have a look in and possibly post your questions in the New Owners / Riders forum on here? They should hopefully be a bit gentler with you


----------



## JFTDWS (7 September 2014)

Tack room's pretty tame these days anyway, Horrified.  

Unless you ask what rug to put on your horse, or if polo is cruel anyway...

OTOH, this thread reads like a "Who's who" of posters loved and lost


----------



## chokablok (7 September 2014)

A word of advice, absolutely do not post any threads asking if you/a rider is too heavy for a certain pony.

Those threads rarely end well


----------

